# Norfolk Line Offer



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all Norfolk Line have finally brought in there new offer price £78 for 8metre 4500 kilo motorhome was £214.

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chris,

Do you have any more details? Their website isn't exactly informative about their "special offer". It says £19 each way for a vehicle plus up to 9 passengers. OK, that's me, my motorhome's a vehicle and it's just me and the missus.....

Tried playing around with dates and crossings for my under 6m length and 3500kgs but got fed up with that game. 

Speedferries is much more informative and simplistic.

Dave


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Dave I have Norfolk Line on my favorites and just pop in to check prices got a quote for £63 for 6 metre van 3500 kilo.sorry I cant be any more helpful 


Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chris,

Understood.

I just got my son to choose a date at random, going out and back the same day, 6m 3500kgs, and it came out at £219 ......

I hate sales & marketing tactics.

Dave


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Dave the offer is long stay just checked £88 for one week £63 for two weeks and above.


Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chris,

Ta. You would have thought it pertinent for them to explain that .....

Dave


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Dave I don't think advertising the offers they do is one of their strong points unfortunately.


Chris


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I just went into the site for a quote:
7.25m mh and 3500kg. Out 31 August Back 29 Sept.

Put the information into the box and clicked Special Offer in the bottom right of info box.

Got a price of £106.75 Out 08.15am. In 10.30am
And £66.75 Out 04.15am In 02.00am


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just out of interest I put the same mh and dates into P&O Dover/Calais
For £100.00 I can go out at 06.00am and come back at 09.15am

On balance I think P&O represents better value for money as the times are more civilised for the cheaper fare.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

*Norfolk Line Prices*

We returned from France on the 6th July using Norfolk Line for the first time.

We booked on a friends computer and at the time entered 13 metres for total length of vehicle,(I couldn't rememberthe car's length  )

The actual size of my caravan is 7.95m and the car 4.78m so 13m wasn't a bad guess.........Cost for the single crossing £59.

Total MGW weight of outfit 3807kgs

So do they charge by size, weight or both?


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

After reading some of the above posts I thought that I would try Norfolk Lines. The best quote that I could get was £93. I then tried my usual, SeaFrance, and for the same dates and almost the same times, 31st August late afternoon out and 5th October late morning (near midday) back, I was quoted £80. Guess which one I booked. The £19 each way must be a joke.
Phil.


----------

